# Herman finding the little bunches of black medic starting



## ascott (Mar 16, 2012)

Herman spotted the black medic sprouting in little bunches around the yard on his walk....


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 16, 2012)

What a cool statue... Headed to look up what black medic is, lol...


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

dmarcus...I found that statue at big lots....I ran in to pick up some batteries and I came around the corner in the isle and there he was....on the front side he has a butterfly resting on his nose ....he just looked so perfect and calm...had to take him home....

All of the shelled crew here go crazy for the black medic....and last year I purposely collected the seeds from the surface of the ground and tossed some seeds into each of years the tortoise yards and they took....plus it appears this year they are all perfectly growing around the front porch....

I have this pic from last year of the old man going crazy not knowing which was the best spot to lay in and gorge....lol


----------



## bigred (Mar 17, 2012)

ascott said:


> dmarcus...I found that statue at big lots....I ran in to pick up some batteries and I came around the corner in the isle and there he was....on the front side he has a butterfly resting on his nose ....he just looked so perfect and calm...had to take him home....
> 
> All of the shelled crew here go crazy for the black medic....and last year I purposely collected the seeds from the surface of the ground and tossed some seeds into each of years the tortoise yards and they took....plus it appears this year they are all perfectly growing around the front porch....
> 
> I have this pic from last year of the old man going crazy not knowing which was the best spot to lay in and gorge....lol



Old man is a big guy and looks perfectly healthy- You posting pics of CDT is going to make me want one-When I was a kid we had a bunch in the backyard


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

> You posting pics of CDT is going to make me want one-



They are very cool, I agree...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

Curious, how many tortoise statues do you have outside?


----------



## ascott (Mar 19, 2012)

4 for now....but found this place in town that has a gazillion concrete statues in a wide variety  they will every once in awhile have some that are very good replicas of CDTs ....so that is my next target...but out here those go quickly...lol


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 19, 2012)

One day I will walk into some place and find something cool like that..


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

ascott said:


> 4 for now....but found this place in town that has a gazillion concrete statues in a wide variety  they will every once in awhile have some that are very good replicas of CDTs ....so that is my next target...but out here those go quickly...lol



Good ones never seem to last and then once they sell them, they never restock the good ones either.


----------

